# 921 NDA



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm curious, would 921's be out in the field with beta testers right now? If so are they allowed to comment on the unit, or would it be a matter of course that they would have to have signed a Non Disclosure Agreement that would prevent them from commenting. 

I'm tired of waiting, i am looking forward to my 921 and i'm curious to the Dish marketing plan that would be competing with the DirecTV HDTV package. 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

A NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) is just that, meaning a user can not talk about their unit at all.

Hang in there, I am hearing a loud buzz about a big Dish Network announcement is coming soon. 

DirecTV may be the HD leader in a few weeks, but if what I am hearing is true they will only be the HD leader for a few weeks.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Don't forget about the Echostar tec forum next month (7/14?). Good chance we'll get some HD announcments then.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I bet we'll get nothing from the Tech forum and that all of the announcments will be in August. There will be a lot of crying in July.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> There will be a lot of crying in July.


That seems like the norm lately from ANY Dish Network Chat.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Hang in there, I am hearing a loud buzz about a big Dish Network announcement is coming soon.


Scott, no offense but I hope that buzz is coming from a different source that told you ESPN-HD was going to be on Dish at launch. Frankly, until I can actually place an order for something from Dish I don't believe the rumors anymore.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I sure hope the 921 is reasonable priced, and I mean under $1K. So it will probably be $999.99 LOL


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was told that ESPN was coming from MANY people at both Dish and ESPN. From what I understand things fell apart at the last moment. 

On todays Retailer chat they mentioned that they would be announcing sometime soon.

Of course how soon is soon is anyones guess.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

They better do SOMETHING soon. Other than locals, there has been NO non-vaporware announcements in the last six months. (I don't count the Superdish, HDNet, 921, etc. as we have seen NOTHING with firm dates or pricing. Just enough to seemingly keep the investors from dumping the stock.)

Are you sensing the frustration here?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Dish is probably looking more at satellite launch dates than anything else right now. They *REALLY* need 121 to launch. Knowing when 121 is going up can help them plan satellite allocations. Right now they do not know how much they are going to be forced to put on 110 while waiting for 121. Also, the search for a substitute satellite for 105 until the new one goes up next year. If they had 121 up they would probably would have already launched all the HD stuff since they would not have to worry about capacity. They could put HD up on 110 and say you will need 105 next year. If they have a line on a temporary satellite for 105 they could be trying to get it in place before the launch of new HD stuff.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I am beyond frustrated. I am numb. I have had the two necessary dishes and a 38" wide screen HDTV for over a year now but no 6000. I expected the 921 last June. Since then I have been enjoying wide screen DVD's and expect to continue to do so. If the 921 comes out so be it. I also purchased a 30" inch wide screen television for the bedroom. At this point I am glad I did not spend money for the 6000. By the way that Dish HDTV survey did not ask if there were people who needed the 921 to receive HDTV.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Raymond Simonian said:


> I am beyond frustrated. I am numb. I have had the two necessary dishes and a 38" wide screen HDTV for over a year now but no 6000. I expected the 921 last June. Since then I have been enjoying wide screen DVD's and expect to continue to do so. If the 921 comes out so be it. I also purchased a 30" inch wide screen television for the bedroom. At this point I am glad I did not spend money for the 6000. By the way that Dish HDTV survey did not ask if there were people who needed the 921 to receive HDTV.


Hey Raymond! Neptune?

Am I gonna be shoving you out of the way at Sears in Seaview Square to get to the first 921? 

Bob "Waiting for HD" in Brielle..........


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Bob M. of Brielle:

I have been reading your posts for quite some time now. Been meaning to converse with you. I could probably learn a lot particularly when it comes to over the air reception from Philadelphia. I am thinking of the UHF Channel Master 4228. What are your thoughts? I saw it on SpectraVox.com. Its an 8-Bay Bow Antenna. I was waiting for the 921 and good weather. I actually put in an order with Dish Depot months ago for the 921 but don't know if that is still honered. I do hope that things resolve soon but after all this time I have learned to adjust.


----------



## csschrot (May 2, 2003)

I posted this in the Bravo-HD thread:

On the retailer chat they were talking about having more to say in the July Tech chat and July retailer chat. They seem to be setting up for things to happen in Aug mid to late. They won't be able to take control of the Sat until testing is done. They did say the Sat should be in position by Aug 1st. Mid Aug would give them time to up-link and get things ready for the Superdish.

Aug will also be the start of the new promotions. That could be another reason for a big Aug. Again nothing is set in stone but things are looking like Aug. could be a good month.

Shawn


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Which satellite were they talking about in retailer chat? E9 still does not have a launch date.. they getting a temp satellite at 105?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I was told that ESPN was coming from MANY people at both Dish and ESPN. From what I understand things fell apart at the last moment.
> 
> On todays Retailer chat they mentioned that they would be announcing sometime soon.
> 
> Of course how soon is soon is anyones guess.


Soon for E* could be up to 2 years. They have a tendency to put the cart before the horse.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Dish seems to be playing a dangerous game. When D* picks up ESPN-HD and Discovery HDT it will probably cause many to jump E* and join D*. It will look like E* has given up on HDTV. They need an announcement of a date soon.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, 2 years, I remember the delay on the 721 and now the 921 as well. How long was the 721 delayed before it came out? Must be some serious issues with the 921 if it is getting delayed this long.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The 921 delay really does not hurt them. In reality very few even know about the 921. Only dealers and a few well read people on the internet.

The channel selection is what hurts them. Having DirecTV advertising all these channels not on Dish is what will hurt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Mike123abc said:


> Also, the search for a substitute satellite for 105 until the new one goes up next year. ...... If they have a line on a temporary satellite for 105 they could be trying to get it in place before the launch of new HD stuff.


It's common industry knowledge that SES offered to move AMC to 105 just as soon as the rcently launched AMC 9 has finished it's testing.

From Charlie's viewpoint this is not a strong bargaining position to be in with HD programmers though


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Raymond Simonian said:


> Hey Bob M. of Brielle:
> 
> I have been reading your posts for quite some time now. Been meaning to converse with you. I could probably learn a lot particularly when it comes to over the air reception from Philadelphia. I am thinking of the UHF Channel Master 4228. What are your thoughts? I saw it on SpectraVox.com. Its an 8-Bay Bow Antenna. I was waiting for the 921 and good weather. I actually put in an order with Dish Depot months ago for the 921 but don't know if that is still honered. I do hope that things resolve soon but after all this time I have learned to adjust.


I'm not familiar with that item myself but I do know that ALL of the HD channels out of Philly are on the UHF band. I have friends in Brick, NJ that swear that they get great reception out of Philly although I have not hooked it up myself yet (no Tuner in my HD Ready set).

New York may EVENTUALLY be a good source, but they STILL don't have many channels available due to the WTC attack taking out half of NYC's DTV channels.

http://www.hometheatermag.com/showarchives.cgi?156

Here's a good link on how to tap into Broadcast Digital signals. Let's hear ir for dumb luck as they list the Philly market as their example.............


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't think we will see too many people jumping ship to DirecTV since they are compressing the heck out of their HD signals trying to squeeze 2 HD channels/transponder. There is a post at AVSForum about this and the D* people are smoking mad about the decline in PQ.

If anything, they will wait for E* to get their HD going and flock this way, especially if E* gets the 921 out soon. BTW, the 8psk mod sure looks sweet!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

On the June 24th dealer chat Charlie stated he normally gets a new receiver about three months before it is released to the market place. Charlie Ergen dosen't have a 921 yet by his own admission. That means October or later for release of the 921.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well then I will not be expecting it this year at all then. HD is not that popular right now anyways thus the delay. That expensive of a product is not going to be afforded by that many people either. Maybe the same thing will happen with this receiver that happened to that dvd player/satellite receiver combo unit, discontinued before its debut but be a different type of receiver due to technological changes.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

boba said:


> On the June 24th dealer chat Charlie stated he normally gets a new receiver about three months before it is released to the market place. Charlie Ergen dosen't have a 921 yet by his own admission. That means October or later for release of the 921.


Dish is going to go from the HDTV leader to an also ran the way that D* and cable companies are starting to offer HD. Id D* get's the Tivo HD unit out before the 921 E* will have totally lost credibility with the customers.


----------

